# Fold Up TS Outfeed Table



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone have a plan/design for a fold up outfeed table that could be folded back up flat on top of the TS when not in use to save on space?

I saw one in this month's issue of America's Best Home Workshops on page 44 and 45. It's basically hinged so that it can fold up and rest flat on top of the saw when not in use and then folds back down when you need it.

By the way this will be for a Ridgid 3660 TS.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Why not turn your hinge upside down, and let the extension flop down out of the way? That way, you could use the saw anytime for smaller cuts without touching the hanging extension.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom,
There was just plans for one like Willie mentioned, where the extension hangs down off the back of the saw, then lifts up with a neat, jointed brace. Very good design, looks like it would be a relatively easy build. I believe it was woodworkers journal. I'll double check. I plan on building one like it for my new saw. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Willie T said:


> Why not turn your hinge upside down, and let the extension flop down out of the way? That way, you could use the saw anytime for smaller cuts without touching the hanging extension.


hmmmmmmmmmm.....well now that's a great idea too.........sounds a little more practical actually


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Tom,
> There was just plans for one like Willie mentioned, where the extension hangs down off the back of the saw, then lifts up with a neat, jointed brace. Very good design, looks like it would be a relatively easy build. I believe it was woodworkers journal. I'll double check. I plan on building one like it for my new saw.
> Mike Hawkins


Hey Mike that would be great.....let me know if you find it........not sure i have the skils yet to build it but you have to start sometime, right?.....lol


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.shopnotesspecials.com/tsessentials/plans/pdf/outfeedsupport.pdf


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

bzbatl said:


> http://www.shopnotesspecials.com/tsessentials/plans/pdf/outfeedsupport.pdf


very very nice......thank you sir.......


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Let us know how it works out. I'm still using a Dewalt contractor table saw else I'd build one of these... no room in the workshop (aka garage) for a cabinet saw


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

bzbatl said:


> Let us know how it works out. I'm still using a Dewalt contractor table saw else I'd build one of these... no room in the workshop (aka garage) for a cabinet saw


will do....yeah I hear ya about the space issue. I am in the garage too. In order to get the the Ridgid 3660 one car has to stay outside....(mine)....lol


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom,
It was 'Woodworker's Journal', FEB '09 issue. Here's a link for the article:
http://www.zinio.com/pages/WoodworkersJournal/Jan-Feb-09/337285059/pg-50

Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Tom,
> It was 'Woodworker's Journal', FEB '09 issue. Here's a link for the article:
> http://www.zinio.com/pages/WoodworkersJournal/Jan-Feb-09/337285059/pg-50
> 
> Mike Hawkins


Hey Mike,

Thank you very much my friend. I'll have to see if i can adapt something like that for the 3660..........


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

That one is nice - but my buddy can't use it on his Delta saw because the motor is in the back  Most of the big saws at the big box stores are similar with the motor on the back side.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

bzbatl said:


> That one is nice - but my buddy can't use it on his Delta saw because the motor is in the back  Most of the big saws at the big box stores are similar with the motor on the back side.


Yeah exactly.......that's while I'll have to see if it can be adapted at all...if not....the other idea is a winner too....

I have seen some desgined specifically for the 3660 but can't seem to remember where i saw them.....old age i guess....:blink:


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Most contractor's saws take up about 10, perhaps 11 inches of space in the rear for the motor. That means you'd have to fabricate a small table of that size as a permanent flat attachment before you could start a fold-down section.

Not rocket science. And not particularly difficult to do. I grabbed the old SketchUp pen to give you an idea. Personally, I've just got a simple little table I threw together. But this idea might work if you want a folder.

BTW, I modified a plywood cart/outfeed table drawing that I found online to make it work better than it looked like it would the way they did it. I just may go ahead and build it for myself. (If I ever get some of my other projects finished and out of the way... still trying to get my truck painted.) Holler if you'd like to see the cart drawings... they're dimensioned and can be used, as is, for building plans.


----------



## Verndog (Jan 19, 2009)

Tom,
I am thinking of building one of the fold-up outfeed tables for my saw also and I seen some plans on another forum that I really liked. It is for a saw with a motor behind. It is very similar to the one Willie T. described. Since I'm new at this I hope it's not inappropriate for me to post a link to another forum. If so I apologize. Hopefully this link will get you to it. It is by a guy by the name W. Paul. I have it saved as a favorite till I can get to it. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/13583
Vern:smile:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Verndog said:


> Tom,
> I am thinking of building one of the fold-up outfeed tables for my saw also and I seen some plans on another forum that I really liked. It is for a saw with a motor behind. It is very similar to the one Willie T. described. Since I'm new at this I hope it's not inappropriate for me to post a link to another forum. If so I apologize. Hopefully this link will get you to it. It is by a guy by the name W. Paul. I have it saved as a favorite till I can get to it. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/13583
> Vern:smile:


Hey Vern,

That looks awesome. very similar to what Wille has pictured. Do you have plans for it by chance?


----------



## Verndog (Jan 19, 2009)

Tom,
I don't actually have the plans but here is the link that Mr. Paul provided in the article he used to make his. You may have to tailor it for your saw. Good Luck and let us know when you get it finished. http://sawsndust.com/p-outfeed.htm
Vern:yes:


----------

